# LGB Porter Kitbash



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have started a blog on my web site that will follow my LGB Porter Kitbash. If you have any comments about my build please post here so that I can get some feed back.

http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscountry/index/LGB_Porter/LGB_Porter.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The scoring looks good, even without new paint.... looks like you got the technique down! 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great start... They are great little engines to 'bash... Don't remember if I posted this for you or not... 

The Knott's Berry Farm original we copied from...


















Finished 'bash...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10 Oct 2011 12:56 PM 
The scoring looks good, even without new paint.... looks like you got the technique down! 

Greg 
NavyTech, 

I agree with Greg on the scoring technique. Looks like you have it down nicely. I'm going to try your technique to score some PVC planks for some bridge catwalks to look like wood. I hope I can do half as well as what you have acomplished!


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi NavyTech: 

I looked at your disassembly post. Does the LGB model have a round boiler under that saddle tank which could simply be painted if one wanted to build a 0-4-4T loco from the Porter? 


Norman


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea I can not see why you could not do it. You also could mould your own saddle tank to fit over it as well. 

Stan that is a fantastic porter you have, It is inspiring too see.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Norman,

Yes, there is a boiler undferneath, between that and the saddle tank however is the loco weight, there is not much room for it anwhere else in such a tiny loco.


One of the reference number for PDF's on the loco is 22771. 



I think the following link is to the PDF breakdown of these little locos - sorry its a bit long - copy & paste it please

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_pr...d9f2584c1256aef0054384502ec.html?OpenDocument


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

This porter is older than that. It is a 26630 and does not have the MTS card in it or smoke or switch. It is very simple. The rest of it is the same as the 22771


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I purchased an Airbrush kit so that I can do a better job painting my Porter. I have also made some progress this weekend








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a QSI sound card with a Porter sound on it? I looked on the QSI site but there does not seem to be a file for a Porter. If anyone has one for sale I would be willing too purchase one from you.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I think your best bet will be to get the programming software, and customize your sound set based on the files they have available. They do have a few lighter chuff sounds, and a variety of smaller-sounding whistles. That's the really nice thing about the QSI's sound library; it's totally "mix-and-match." You can download their software onto your PC, then listen to all their sounds so you can build your sound file on your PC ready to load onto the sound system. Then all you'd need to do is buy/borrow the physical "little black box" interface to program the board. Your customized sound file will be ready to go. I'm hoping (and this will likely be the case) that they'll keep their Quantum sound files up on the internet for all of us with the now "older" Quantum boards to continue to play with our sounds. The new Titans are supposedly beginning to roll out, too. Don't know when the "G-scale" version will be out, though. 

I like the progress you're making. One tip in terms of scoring the plastic to make it look like wood; the deep scores look great, but follow up with some 60-grit sandpaper to give the "unscored" areas some light grain as well. It makes a BIG difference, especially when you go to weather things. The smaller texture catches the wash, and really makes the grain stand out.

Later, 

K


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Great tip, thank you. 

I would love to use the software too hear the files but I use a Mac and can not find an app that will play them. I would like too purchase the QSI with it already loaded on it.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

After playing with my airbrush I got brave and started on my Porter.








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Some progress was done with the airbrush and the base coat is done. Next will be highlights and fine detail paint.









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am looking at the idea of extending the cab t include a wood storage area. One thing to consider if I do this is too convert the 0-4-0 to an 0-4-2. I have a set of steel wheels but will have to hand make the swivel trucks. Has anyone attempted this?









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The wheelbase is short enough that you could probably get by with just allowing a lot of side-play.

I tend to buy a few extra of the Delton c-16 pony frames when I get stuff off the fleabay NoS guy. Just for stuff like this, but I'm not sure I have a spare at the moment.... I'll look tho.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

She's a beaut, tech.... Great job with the airbrush....


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I got started with the extension and it is looking good but will need more work. The hard part will be making the rear wheels









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am having a difficult time creating rear pilot wheels. I have looked around online with no luck so it looks like I will have to make them out of wood.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Ozark, they have Sierra Valley wheelsets http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1246 
Or I do have 2 axles of 5/8" or so plastic ones from off the Lehmann tender. if that fails 

Edit: I just found a New Blight pony truck while looking for something else, should do exactly what you want..... Just send me your addy, and it's yours


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I finished with the tender and attempted to make rear pilot wheels but failed. I will make another attempt this week.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like I will go with a 0-4-4 Porter to balance things out. It is a good thing that I am more creative than a realist.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I offered you a 2 wheel truck for absolutely free. Would you feel better if I charged you $10? If you want a NewBright 4 wheel truck, I probably have a couple of those in my junk box too.The wheels are small enough to look OK with those tiny drivers.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am sorry mik, I do not require any parts. I did add a set of small wheels.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wanted to make sure you saw  

looking good, btw 

here's some proto photos for an 0-4-4T One is even a Porter with a saddle tank!


































































Hope they help...


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like I have the proportions right and will pass well then. All I need to do is shorten the coupler and add a few more details, like a side step and more hand rails.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

More progress done this week and now it is looking like something.


















@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 23 Dec 2011 04:51 AM 
More progress done this week and now it is looking like something.




Yerrite.... It sure is looking like something.... Something good...









Great job...


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I completed my Porter and I hope that some of you got some good ideas from it. I had a great time building it and may add a few more details later. I am now working on an LGB Baggage Caboose.









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

Awesome build!


----------

